
Ioke E released - JVM Languages - davidw
http://groups.google.com/group/jvm-languages/browse_thread/thread/2293888daccbf4f5?hl=en
======
ardit33
"inspired by Io, Smalltalk, Lisp and Ruby. " -- Nice, but is it just me, or it
seems that almost all these new languages are "inspired by Smalltalk". They
all look very similiar, with only some syntax differences between them. The
truth is that they probably will just remain niche, or go nowhere. They are
usually born from small frustrations with some syntax of their preferred
language.

I'd love to see more languages that are NOT inspired by Smalltalk, or
something that is already there. Maybe to create something really really
useful, you have to break a paradigm or two.

